# PyraminxFan's Really Insane Progression Thread



## PyraminxFan (Aug 21, 2022)

Grinding Mini Pyraminx Today!
Hello everyone,
Today I have been grind the Mini Pyraminx and I'm averaging 6 seconds... I'm hoping for a sub 5 seconds soon!


----------

